# Love couture shoes but can't afford them?



## BinkysBaby (Jan 15, 2007)

I work at an online retailer and a customer called last week to do a price match. The website that she referenced was www.shopantonia.com. I logged on of course because I have to verify the price that she said she saw the merchandise for. To my freaking amazement, this website has couture items for next to nothing. Pedro Garcia, Michael Kors, Giuseppe Zanotti and the list goes on for $99. Now of course, the pickings are slim on sizes but if they have your size it's a great deal. Just wanted to share that with your guys.


----------

